
America's Cup race goes to American ingenuity - rglullis
http://www.csmonitor.com/World/2010/0214/America-s-Cup-race-goes-to-American-ingenuity
======
melling
If we could only turn these egos loose on a race to the moon...or something
similar The X-Prizes are great but these guys are putting more money, research
and effort into building faster ships when there are much bigger, and more
interesting, problems to solve.

